# What ships to Vegas.... Sells in Vegas. STAN-DIMONIUM



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Here is another pic.


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

what are they?


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

I will take a green one!:wink: 

Griv......been thinking about you.......I hope everything is ok with Sarah.


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

o sorry i looked them up there Stanislawski Release Aids right?


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

GRIV:


ahem (clearing throat).....


ahem (clearing throat again).......   


behave yourself while you're there.:wink:


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

here is a front view of the box


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

GRIV said:


> here is a front view of the box



Which modeling agency did HE come from........... :fear:


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

GRIV,

Is there a thumb trigger release in that line-up that would work well for hunting (and 3d)? I want to switch to a thumb trigger, but I know many do not work very well in the woods. Can you clip them on your string loop and let them hang? Thanks.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

hdhunter said:


> I will take a green one!:wink:
> 
> Griv......been thinking about you.......I hope everything is ok with Sarah.



Thanks HD. 

Everything is fine with Sarah and little G5. He is just threatening to come a little early, so as a precaution she is on strict bedrest. We need 6 more weeks and we are totally out of the woods. We have the best doctors in the business working on her in the best prenatal hospital, so I am confident that everything will be ok.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

LeesburgGamecoc said:


> GRIV,
> 
> Is there a thumb trigger release in that line-up that would work well for hunting (and 3d)? I want to switch to a thumb trigger, but I know many do not work very well in the woods. Can you clip them on your string loop and let them hang? Thanks.



Go for the super-X that one will do anything you want it to. It will also shoot great off of a D-Loop.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

so how many are there? I don't feel like counting them all


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Which modeling agency did HE come from........... :fear:


That is Dougie. 

You can thank him for furiously packing those cartons to get them ready for Vegas.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Dredly said:


> so how many are there? I don't feel like counting them all


250 pieces or so...


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Which modeling agency did HE come from........... :fear:


dude that is priceless....my coke is absolutely covering my monitor as we speak....


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> Which modeling agency did HE come from........... :fear:


ROFL i think i seen him in a calvin klein add


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

man o man, im glad you didnt redo the safeshots.

hey now, be nice to doug. he's the guy you talk to when you need help.


good to hear gr5 is doin well. probably wants to open that can o' whoop early.

hope to see the motley crew in louisville.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

LOL...... Doug W. seems to find a camera wherever he goes.......


----------



## JoBob (May 24, 2005)

Man no wonder those things are so expensive......dang box must cost 25 bucks


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

JoBob said:


> Man no wonder those things are so expensive......dang box must cost 25 bucks


You might think so, but we have way less than you think. The bulk of the cost is design and manufacturing.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> hey now, be nice to doug. he's the guy you talk to when you need help.


lol i'm just havin fun...he looks better than me :tongue:


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

They could've at least let him finish putting on his camo jacket before snapping the picture...:wink: Chicks dig half camo shirts...


----------



## mellon101 (Dec 13, 2005)

I shoot an old-school 4 finger. the one with the hole for your middle finger.

should i go with a medium or large Mag Micro quattro??

thanks


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

mellon101 said:


> I shoot an old-school 4 finger. the one with the hole for your middle finger.
> 
> should i go with a medium or large Mag Micro quattro??
> 
> thanks


shoot the medium. it will be Identical geometry


----------



## GT_Racer (Feb 26, 2003)

GRIV, did you not learn anything about ad pictures while at Martin? I was going to buy a release, but that pic scared me away. JK Doug. Hope all is going well. Can't wait to get my hands on one of those new Stan's.

Kevin


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

GRIV, Maybe you can give Al my SuperX before you leave so he can send it out to me. PLEASE:wink:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

When is the Stanislawski web site will be up?


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

I hope Lancaster's will be filling existing orders before they take a load to Vegas.
Talked to them yesterday & they said they're stilling to get the Stans in :confused2:


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Pete731 said:


> When is the Stanislawski web site will be up?


It is almost ready!


----------



## Legend_Of_Sherwood (Nov 24, 2003)

For how much will they be sold at Vegas?


----------



## Whitetail Al (Sep 22, 2004)

*STAN Releases*

Lancaster had their order split, some to Vegas, the rest to the warehouse. Shipped Wednesday Feb. 8th.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*These are swwweeeeeet*

:zip: I shot one of the new stans last night:wink: and man i love it. I want a pure BT 3 finger model so bad i can taste it. I guess i better not say where


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

All I can do is hope that the supply that Lancaster has being shipped to their warehouse will be enough to fill their orders on hand. 
Which I would think would be the case !


----------



## X traordanaire (Apr 10, 2004)

*other shipments*

when will the orders to your smaller dealers be sent, i ordered one at the pro am just curiouse to shoot the super X


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

We will be filling all orders as they were recieved. I will have better updates on monday.


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

*Draw Length Affected, BT to Trigger?*

GRIV,

Is the length the same from the middle finger anchor on the release to the string hasp when comparing between the MagMicro BT and SuperX trigger release? In other words is draw length affected when changing between the releases? If there's no difference, I'm definitely selling my Carters.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Jon you will get yours after I get mine!!!!!:tongue: Ken


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

GRIV said:


> Everything is fine with Sarah and little G5.


Are you going to nickname him "Montec"?


----------



## X traordanaire (Apr 10, 2004)

*ken*

just hold on now ken, your farther north than me so i get mine first :wink: :wink:


----------



## LAZOUILLE (Mar 24, 2003)

where is mine     :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 
in two years as usual in france no????????????????????????????????


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Fo`Shizzle!*



tbailey said:


> GRIV,
> 
> Is the length the same from the middle finger anchor on the release to the string hasp when comparing between the MagMicro BT and SuperX trigger release? In other words is draw length affected when changing between the releases? If there's no difference, I'm definitely selling my Carters.


These release were specifically designed to complement each other. Many shooters like to cross train between releases. These are perfect for that. 

below is an overlay of the mag micro and the super-X on top of each other demonstrating shared progection distance and finger holds and spacing simmilarities.


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

COOL! :tongue:


----------



## Legend_Of_Sherwood (Nov 24, 2003)

GRIV, which one of bt do you like more, Mag Micro or MicroIII?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I like the MagMicro


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

Griv is there a web site were I can research these releases? I have checked Copper John's site and it hasn't been updated.


----------



## bbuck (Aug 24, 2002)

Were can I buy a Super X ?Don't tell me Lancaster I've had one on backorder for 2 weeks,any other places.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Arlen Ritsma picked up a magmicro 4 finger at Vegas and I had an opportunity to shoot it last night at league...very very very nice. I'll be picking up a 3 finger very soon. 

So Griv, where can we purchase these and wheres the updated website to check all the new Stan Products out?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Tons of dealers have placed orders for stan and we are delivering them world wide as I type this. Supply initially will be a little slow because we are inundated with orders, but we are on schedule and picking up steam. I doubt it will be long before you can get them anywhere. 

Lancaster has recieved an order and they are filling orders now, So if you have one on order with them, keep it on order.


----------



## shoff14 (May 2, 2005)

what is the MSRP for these releases?


----------



## mellon101 (Dec 13, 2005)

My mag micro quattro from lancaster got here today!! Looks great, about to go shoot it now.

Are you guys trying to kill newbies????
This thing is set COMPLETELY unusably light straight out of the box. I don't know how anyone could even draw back a bow with one set like this. :embara: No big deal to adjust, but there are gonna be some newbies with fat lips.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

We have corrected that. Now the will be slower out of the box, but you should always check them.


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

Hope LAS ships some soon, I ordered My Micro III trio the monday after Vegas, now not due in til 3/18:embara:


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Hope LAS puts them in the web  and Stan web ready  

:tongue:


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*super x*

Griv,

Whats up with getting these things shipped...Do you know.
I have them on b/o from three suppliers???


----------

